# SERM 4th ed Example 1.11



## Redraider (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I am studying for the SE 1 &amp; II in October. I mostly work with steel so I'm playing a lot of catchup with the other materials. In the SERM, on example 1.11, why do they use a height of 26" for the strut and tie model instead of using the effective depth of 28".


----------



## deviationz (Aug 16, 2009)

The idea is to accommodate the compression strut below the point load. I think 26" or 2" below the top of the beam will allow that to happen.


----------

